# Raw Dehydrate (Addictions / K9 Natural)



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

I feed The Honest Kitchen Raw (probably not available in Singapore). I think it's great but am not sure why they include vegetables. They don't appear to get processed!


----------



## Mintee (Aug 19, 2011)

I suppose the veggies and fruits are for the fibre and vitamins which the meat is lack of.

I do heard of Honest Kitchen but it isn't available in Singapore yet.

I kinda like the idea of raw dehydrated as I am a careless person, I am afraid I might not be able to handle raw well, thus raw dehydrated in much simpler by just adding warm water and is ready to serve


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am not familiar with those brands. I have heard people like Honest Kitchen. Could you post the ingredients? That would give a good indication if it is OK.


----------



## lunamarz_31 (Nov 15, 2010)

I believe both brands are good, I have fed Addiction and my dog likes it. From the nutritional analysis, K9 seems to have more protein than Addiction. 

Raw dehydrated is the next best thing after raw meat. I personally feed mine Ziwi Peak (air-dried raw, also from New Zealand) and they call it "doggie crack", since every dog goes nuts for it! Even though it's more expensive than kibble, I think it's worth it!


----------



## Mintee (Aug 19, 2011)

My girl is currently on country chicken & apricot dinner. Below are the ingredients and nutritional analysis


Ingredients:
Chicken, Potatoes, Papayas, Canola Oil, Apricot, Carrots, Spinach, Tapioca Starch, Garlic, Choline Chloride, Taurine, Minerals (Dicalcium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate, Zinc Sulphate, Ferrous Sulphate, Copper Sulphate, Manganese Sulphate, Sodium Selenate, Potassium Iodate), Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin Supplement, d-Pantothenic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplemet, Thiamine Hydrochloride, Vitamin D Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid), Amino Acids (Tryptophan, Threonine, Methionine), Vegetable Oil, Natural Tocopherols, Lecithin, Rosemary Extract

With Added:
- New Zealand Chicken, free from Artificial Hormones and Steroids
- Apricots bursting with Antioxidants and Nutrients
- Raw Vegetables and Fruits for Optimal Health

NO:
- Grain
- GMOs
- By-products, Fillers, Corn, Wheat, Artificial Colors, Artificial Flavorings and Artificial Preservatives 


Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein (Min) - 21%
Crude Fat (Min) - 15%
Crude Fiber (Max) - 4%
Moisture (Max) - 12%
Ash (Max) - 12%

Typical Analysis:
Calcium - 1.0%
Phosphorus - 0.8%
Sodium - 0.3%

Caloric Content 3920 kcal/kg 

My pup seems to be pooping alot after I put her on this diet and I think I am over feeding her, she weighs about 750g (26.5oz) and I gave about 45g (1.6oz) of feed (before rehydration) which is 135g (4.7oz) after rehydration. Thats about 1cup of kibbles per day for her.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I don't know enough to tell whether it is good or not. It looks fine to me. I just wanted to comment that my dogs love apricots. We have an apricot tree and when they are ripe it is near impossible to keep them from chomping any fallen ones. Lately they have been locating dried up ones that fell under a bush- they love those. So far they have not swallowed the pits, but I still take the apricots away from them and try to keep them picked up from the ground.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't know if they need raw fruit and veggies - that is a matter of debate but it wont hurt them. The ingredients looks good. I do think you are overfeeding her. I think you are suppose to feed about 3% of what you expect her adult weight is. If she is at her adult weight you would feed her .795 ounce a day. Swizzle weighs 5 pounds so he gets 2.4 ounces of raw a day. You are feeding 2.3 ounces more than I am which means you think your dog should be 10 pounds as an adult or you are giving her way too much food as my guess is she will be 5 pounds as an adult because your puppy is about the same weight as Swizzle as a puppy. Hopefully a raw expert will comment because I am new to raw myself. Does the package have feeding guidelines? Hope this helps.


----------



## Fuzzmom (Aug 21, 2011)

The addiction ingredients look good, I'm getting hungry, lol. Where can I find the Addiction grainfree formulas, I'm in NY? And my local store can't seem to get it. Never heard of Canine Naturals before. I'd like either dehydrated or freezedried for when I'm on the road. Ziwipeak, I thought that is cooked not raw? If it is raw, again my store can't get it, where can I find it? Sorry if I took over a thread, just trying to figure out a healthy diet for my girl. Thanks.


----------



## Mintee (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi Fuzzmon, maybe you'll like to try this link (STORE LOCATOR) to check for stores nearby your area for Addictions.

CTGirl, I have reduced the quantity by 1/2, and I hope I am on the right track, her quantity of poop looks reasonably good after I reduce the quantity.


----------



## Katie (Jul 7, 2011)

Ruff has K9 dehydrated when I cannot get raw meat for him.

I think its great, Ruff prefers real raw, but he does eat it.


----------



## lunamarz_31 (Nov 15, 2010)

Fuzzmom,
Ziwi Peak is considered raw. It's not widely available like, let's say, Wellness, only specialty stores carry it. But you can get it online at amazon.com. I totally recommend Ziwi Peak, it's got rave reviews everywhere. Expensive, but you feed so much less so one bag will last you longer than you expect. Plus, a lot of people use it as a "topper" since it's rather costly to feed it alone.


----------

